# goose step = (μτφ.) βήμα της χήνας



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2015)

The goose step is a special marching step performed on formal military parades and other ceremonies. While marching in parade formation, troops swing their legs in unison high off the ground, while keeping their legs straight and unbent.
​
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goose_step










Μήπως ξέρει κανείς (Ζάζουλα;) αν υπάρχει αντιστοιχία στα ελληνικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Βήμα της χήνας


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 19, 2015)

.....


drsiebenmal said:


> Βήμα της χήνας



+1


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2015)

... που το θεωρούμε τυπικό χαρακτηριστικό του γερμανικού στρατού, ενώ είναι πολύ γνωστό ότι είναι και του ρωσικού (παλιά και τώρα, και στο μεσοδιάστημα του σοβιετικού, και μέσω αυτού σε πολλά κράτη-δορυφόρους, εξού και η φωτογραφία από επίσκεψη του Κάμερον στο Καζακστάν).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Ε, λογικό να το λέμε «γερμανικό», από τον πρωσικό στρατό ξεκίνησε.


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2015)

Σωστά, Δόκτορα, δεν αντιλέγω.

Το πράγμα πάει πολύ παλιά, στον Μέγα Πέτρο, που έφερε Γερμανούς να οργανώσουν το ρωσικό στρατό. 

Θυμάσαι ότι η ορολογία των βαθμών στο ρωσικό στρατό ήταν (και ως ένα βαθμό εξακολουθεί να είναι) γερμανική, από τον δεκανέα (Gefreiter > Ефрейтор) και πάνω, μέχρι το στρατάρχη (επί Αικατερίνης, Reichsmarschall > Рейхсмаршал);


----------



## Marinos (Apr 19, 2015)

Και στο _Πόλεμος και Ειρήνη_ το μισό επιτελείο του Κουτούζοφ είναι Γερμανοί και συντάσσουν και σούπερ-ντούπερ σχέδιο μάχης στα γερμανικά («Η πρώτη φάλαγγα προχωρεί... η δεύτερη φάλαγγα κτλ.») το οποίο βέβαια δεν δουλεύει.
https://books.google.gr/books?id=LB...e&q=Tolstoy War and Peace "Die erste"&f=false


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Πολλές γερμανικές λέξεις (από στρατό, τεχνολογία, επιστήμες κλπ) υπάρχουν στα ρωσικά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πολλές γερμανικές λέξεις (από στρατό, τεχνολογία, επιστήμες κλπ) υπάρχουν στα ρωσικά.


Με κολοφώνα την εξής: картофель! :)


----------

